# ohio pistol rules for deer



## ian559

I know that the law states .357 or above straight walled shell. But is a weapon like a desert eagle allowed. I use a .44mag Redhawk. But a friend has a 44mag Desert Eagle and wants to know if he can hunt with it in ohio. 

Thanks in advance

Frank


----------



## ClickerCrazy

Ohio does not allow you to fish with any form of semi-automatic pistol.


----------



## reel

Allowable Hunting Equipment
Gun Season and Youth Deer Gun Season:
10, 12, 16, 20, 28, or .410 gauge shotgun using one ball or one rifled slug per barrel (rifled shotgun barrels are permitted when using shotgun slug ammunition); or muzzleloading rifle .38 caliber or larger; or handgun with 5-in. minimum length barrel, using straight-walled cartridges .357 caliber or larger, or longbow, crossbow (draw weight limitations same as for Archery Season).

data for Mark XIX Desert Eagle Pistol
Type: Single Action
Chambering: .357 Magnum, .41 Magnum (obsolete), .44 Magnum, .440 Cor-bon, .50 AE
Length overall: 10.24 in. - 260mm
Weight: 62 oz. - 1,715 g empty
Barrel length: 6 in. - 152 mm (also 10" - 254 mm)
Magazine: 9 (.357), 8 (.44) or 7 (.50) rounds

Looks OK to me
...


----------



## H2O Mellon

ClickerCrazy said:


> Ohio does not allow you to fish with any form of semi-automatic pistol.



That was BEFORE the regulation wording was changed. In the past it said, "*REVOLVER* with 5-in. minimum length barrel, using straight-walled cartridges .357 caliber or larger", now is says "*HANDGUN * with 5-in. minimum length barrel, using straight-walled cartridges .357 caliber or larger."

By remvoing the word REVOLVER & replacing it with HANDGUN, that opened up for things such as T/C Contenders & like single shots, as well as Desert Eagles.


----------



## BassBlaster

I don't believe Ohio lets you "fish" with any form of firearm.

Sorry, I couldn't resist!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kernal83

My dad had a similar question about being able to use a glock 10mm. He emailed the Ohio division of wildlife and they said it's ok.


----------



## reel

I resisted that one. 
I got beat up a little on a grammer corrected post
You can fish with a cross-bow (firearm ?)
...


----------



## BassBlaster

Oh me too.

I don't believe I'm willing to get that old crossbow/firearm debate going though?


----------



## ian559

THanks for the info. Thats how I read it to as long as it has a 5 inch barrel or longer. Did it not used to say 6 inches or longer?


----------



## H2O Mellon

I dont think it ever said 6 inch, I think the barrel length has always been the same.

Is a 10mm a straight wall cartridge?


----------



## ian559

10mm is straightwalled but would be underpowered at any real distance. If less than 25 yards it should be ok. The 10mm is a awesome personal defense round. The fbi adopted it then found it to powerful for most agents use. With my .44 I can shoot up to 100 yard easy. I practice at 30, 50, 75, and 100 yards to ensure a good shot and not just injure the deer. Last year me longest shot was a button buck at around 65 yards. He took 1 step. In the past I have taken deer with a .357mag (I was 15 am 42 now) .41mag, and now I use .44. I purchased a 454causel this summer but have the time wih it yet to use it this year. 

The whole auto thing intrigues me. I have a sprinfield v16 .45 super that balistically should hand 50 yard and under shots. It is a longslide 1911 measureing in at 6 inches. I use it as a pin gun and regularly shoot it (3000 rounds a year). I use it open sights at 25 yards all the time when shooting falling plates.


----------

